# Excessive drooling



## tenorman (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello.

I have a 7 month old smooth haired Vizsla,Dexter. When he exercises he produces a thick white sticky drool. I own and have owned mastifs and they do the same but I didn't expect it from a Vizsla. Anyone experience similar?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Gt Dane that does the same - yuk, that is why I bought a wirehaired vizsla - no drool. Not that that helps you.

I will be interested to see whether any other forum members have slobbery vizslas.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I just notice this is your first post...welcome to the forum tenor man (do you sing tenor?).

Do post some pictures of your pup (with or without the slobber), we love pictures on this forum.


----------



## Maplezoom (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi
My pup Maple is almost 6 months and she often has drool. She likes to shake her head and it ends up wrapped round her snout. It only happens when she has been running. I too was surprised by the drool, as I didn't expect it from a Vizsla.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. My Vizsla Ester also drools when running round like a lunatic. She too ends up with it all wrapped round her nose! I think this is quite common, as I also see it on the viz whizz's we have been on. I think there have been previous posts relating to this, and I am sure someone mentioned that it may be exercised induced, and it has something to do with them using their nose to sniff the ground?? I wouldn't be concerned about it, but do get used to standing well clear, otherwise you may end up wearing it!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Don't worry about the drool, Darcy sometimes sits by the window drooling,and when she is out running about like crazy, she often has drool laced around her muzzle...very fetching ..


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Pup is using it's nose. They produce additional saliva to enhance their sense of smell. Nothing abnormal.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper gets a foamy drool when he's running & exploring. This inevitably leads to him shaking his head and the drool flips up and wraps around his snout. It's especially funny when we're at the beach because then it gets covered in sand. :


----------

